

Dwolla founder Ben Milne - Empowering A New Transaction: The Future Of Money - noveltysystems
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gQxhQb6TSI

======
dkhenry
I would advise those thinking about using Dwolla to be very careful, aside
from requiring more information then both my bank and employer to open an
account, there is no way to remove an account once established.

------
mkoble11
Some really great stuff here - I love the passion Milne has about changing the
way we move money.

I love what Dwolla is trying to do - changing the way transactions are done
can make an impact on the economy. The part where he pulled thousands of
dollars in cash out of that bag was a great way to drive the point home about
the hidden economic cost of interchange fees.

With any startup, the bigger the vision - the more I want to see them succeed.
Keep building!!!

------
bogrollben
It's simply ridiculous that ACH takes as long as it does in the US. I have a
friend who works at the Federal Reserve Bank in KC who admits the same.

It's about time someone like Dwolla disrupted the industry.

~~~
mkoble11
When consumers swipe cards, they don't think of the economic implications
behind it. They just want their "stuff".

When you put things in real terms of the economic impact for fees like Milne
did, people can see the difference it could make locally, nationally &
globally. That's why this talk was so powerful.

Creating a payment network can't be an easy task. Kudos to them for going
after it.

